# Need help removing something from photo



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

So I have this photo I took of a really old rusty bridge but they built a new one right next to it and you can see part of it in the upper left corner.

I've been trying for a while in Photoshop to remove it, but I'm terrible at doing this type of stuff.

But I think the photo would SO much stronger without that new bridge in the frame and without that wire on the bottom right.

If anyone would be willing to help, that would be awesome! Just let me know and I can pass along a Tiff.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

I'm fairly inept at PS, but will take a look at the jpg first to see what I think...


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

Selected sample of blue sky and clone stamped out new bridge, the used healing tool to smooth out, then selected entire area and dropped contrast to further hide shoddy work, then played with saturation a tad.  Not a finished product, but more a general discussion of how a cloddish untrained ruffian might at least try...

Please somebody tell me a wiser way so that I might learn.





Edit- ugh, needs work.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2017)

Quick & dirty.  Speaking of dirty, you have a sensor booges - below the bottom thick bean, down and to the left of the sun flare.

I just used clone tool, hard edge, about 10 pixels along he sky.  Where it crossed the metal beam, I went to 3 pixels.  Clone From was below and to the right until I got near the beam and bottom, so I switched origin to upper right (or left).


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

It's dirty because it was shot at f/22!

I change my lenses alot so it's going to get dirty no matter what I do. But might be worth buying some sensor swabs someday. But really, I don't care about sensor dust as that's easily fixable.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 1, 2017)

nerwin said:


> It's dirty because it was shot at f/22!
> 
> I change my lenses alot so it's going to get dirty no matter what I do. But might be worth buying some sensor swabs someday. But really, I don't care about sensor dust as that's easily fixable.


Just letting you know, that's all.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

snowbear said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > It's dirty because it was shot at f/22!
> ...



Oh I'm aware. Already cloned a bunch out lol.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Would you like the lens flare gone as well? @nerwin


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

jpross123 said:


> Would you like the lens flare gone as well? @nerwin



No, I like the flare! People on Instagram will get mad, you can't upset them.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Heres my edit! Thats true, never get people mad on Instagram, lol.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Whoops, I forgot to take the wire out, let me get that out as well.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)




----------



## gk fotografie (Jul 1, 2017)

Well, make your pick, enough people to help you, a tiff file is no problem for me.
Also will take out all (sensor) dust!

Gerard

(something like this)


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow you guys are amazing. I gotta learn about Photoshop. I'm a newbie when it comes to that. Hey we can't all be perfect at everything. 

What about removing the purple flare? I find that a little distracting now that I look at it. 

Here is the Tiff. 

Erwin-170611-10935.tif


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)

Heres your edit in a TIF file
Uploadfiles.io - erwin-170611-10935.tif


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

I'll check it out when I get home. I'm shopping right now in Lowes. Haha.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

Cleaned mine up and then saturated the heck out of it.  I may be wrong but doesn't insta dig that?  I'm digging the flare, but that dot can come out if needed.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

PS- would be striking b/w too, but you can do that without anybody's help!


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

'Course you could just take most the magenta out of that dot and make it a little 'birth-mark', kinda like Cindy Crawford.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 1, 2017)

Flare can be cool sometimes if you move around and figure out how to angle the camera to get it hitting the lens just right to create the flare. (Shooting digitally that is, on film you can't see on the back of the camera at the time exactly how it will look.) If you adjust your vantage point when framing you can place the subject and objects where you want them (although this might be challenging to keep the other bridge out of the frame).


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

I had a numbers of frames for this type of shot. No matter what I did, the other bridge was in it! Especially with a ultra wide. You could basically touch other bridge from this one, that's how close it was! Haha. 

Here's a picture of both bridges.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 1, 2017)

Figured it was a tight space. I usually use short telephotos, then you can get in closer without really getting in closer.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

Alrighty. I made some final adjustments.

Thanks a bunch @jpross123  You did an awesome job. I really appreciate it.

Color or B&W? I don't know which one I like best! I'm gravitating toward the color because of the flare and rust.


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)

I'd say color for sure


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

jpross123 said:


> I'd say color for sure



Crap, I tagged the wrong person! There are many replies. Haha. Thanks again man.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

nerwin said:


> jpross123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say color for sure
> ...


Yeah- unless you want to darken the shadows for more drama (which will kill the view of the rust) I'd say the color wins.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

Just curious. 

What genre would this picture be classified as?


----------



## Peeb (Jul 1, 2017)

Architecture
or sun stars


----------



## jpross123 (Jul 1, 2017)

nerwin said:


> jpross123 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say color for sure
> ...



No problem! Taking a photoshop class in high school still stuck with me, lol.


----------



## nerwin (Jul 1, 2017)

jpross123 said:


> nerwin said:
> 
> 
> > jpross123 said:
> ...



I did too but I goofed off too much lol.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (Jul 7, 2017)

I prefer the B&W


----------

